# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Lasko Labrador croisé Braque chocolat de 3 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Lasko
*Type:* Labrador
						
							
								croisé Braque Allemand à poil court
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 4 mois 








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Lasko est un croisé Labrador/Braque de couleur chocolat dont l'année de naissance est estimée à 2015.
Il a été trouvé et jamais réclamé.
Lasko est un sportif et il est rarement fatigué. Pour le rendre heureux sa future famille devra prendre du temps pour les sorties quotidiennes car il en a vraiment besoin. 
Agréable et intelligent, il comprend vite ce que l'on attend de lui. Il comprend aussi très vite si il peut profiter de la "faiblesse" de ses maitres. Il aura besoin d'etre cadré car Lasko aime prendre ses aises et fera vite comprendre à ses maitres ce qu'il veut et ce qu'il ne veut pas. 
Lasko s'entend très bien avec tous les autres Chiens mâles et femelles.

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48


*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Lasko !

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok chats ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Sera testé Chat si des adoptants le demandent.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pensez à Lasko ! Il attend toujours une famille !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Lasko !

----------


## Monkey

Up pour le jeune et beau Lasko !

----------


## loup-blanc

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous !

Voici la bannière pour Lasko.



```

[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/lasko-labrador-croise-braque-chocolat-3-ans-54-a-170312/][IMG]https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/xq90/924/OMKSBy.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Monkey

Génial loup blanc ! Encore merci !

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci à vous deux pour Lasko  ::

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## jnang

bonjour, si besoin, je me propose en f.a!   merci

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bonjour jnang,
Merci pour votre proposition mais le refuge n'accepte pas les FA ...

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

Merci !  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## Monkey

Merci lili2000 pour avoir remonté son post 

Personne pour ce gentil et jeune chien ?

----------


## Monkey

Up !

----------


## lili2000

up !

----------


## Monkey

Merci !

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Toujours aucunes pistes pour Lasko ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non aucune, Lasko est toujours au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Lasko, beau croisé Labrador/Braque chocolat dynamique et plein de vie

----------


## Monkey

Il est superbe ! Up !!!

----------


## Monkey

Up...!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il n'y aurait pas une asso sérieuse (connaisseuse des chiens, éducation positive, Etc...) qui pourrait trouver une FA pour Lasko ? Il est jeune, beau, dynamique cela serait superbe de le voir grandir dans un foyer (même temporaire) le temps de lui trouver sa famille ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Le refuge refuse les FA et ne le laissera pas partir sous asso.
Je précise que le refuge offre des cours d'éducations pour les Chiens adoptés au refuge. 
Le refuge ne laisse pas non plus les Chiens à leur sort, un travail quotidien est fait tous les jours avec eux quand il y a des soucis. Au refuge, Lasko est un amour, il ne pose aucun problème avec personne. Si il est revenu après son adoption c'est parce que les adoptants en question le laissait faire tout ce qu'il voulait et donc, Lasko en a profité pour faire sa loi. Ce n'est pas un Chien difficile, il a juste besoin d'adoptant sachant imposer une discipline.  ::

----------


## Monkey

J'imagine que le refuge (enfin les salariés et bénévoles ^^) sont compétents, c'était si toute fois ce type de partenariat était possible cela aurait été top. Lasko a l'air génial comme vous dites j'espère qu'il ne grandira pas en box comme son copain Harry.
Je ne savais pas qu'il avait été adopté une fois, je lui souhaite de trouver une famille aimante.
 Up !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui j'espère aussi qu'il ne restera pas aussi longtemps que Harry.
D'ailleurs, Harry c'est un peu l'énigme pour le refuge : il est sans défaut, il est beau, gentil, jeune, intelligent et jamais une seule demande. C'est rare qu'un Chien aussi sympa que lui reste aussi longtemps au refuge.
Lasko attire d'avantage les regards, mais son côté indépendant en promenade "refroidi" beaucoup ... Pourtant quand il connait il est très attachant.

----------


## Monkey

Je suis vraiment d'accord avec vous...notre chien x braque a eu le même sort avant que nous l'adoption. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a aussi certain type de race qui ne plait pas... Beaucoup privilégie l'apparence au caractère.

Lasko une fois dans sa famille comme vous dites sera plus proche de ses humains c'est normal qu'il profite des odeurs de l'extérieur il vit en refuge. Et les gens voudraient déjà que le chien "les aime tout de suite" incroyable.

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## lénou

Je transmets sur EDP (forum de l'enseignement du primaire)

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Lasko est jeune il serait plus épanoui en grandissant dans une famille

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

> Je transmets sur EDP (forum de l'enseignement du primaire)


Merci pour Lasko  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko ! Une famille pour la nouvelle année ?

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Bonne année Lasko !

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

On pense à Lasko qui grandit en refuge...

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

UP

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Un beau et jeunen chien personne ?

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Personne ne craque pour ce jeune chocolat ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Lasko et Harry sont pourtant de magnifiques chiens!!!!

----------


## Monkey

> Lasko et Harry sont pourtant de magnifiques chiens!!!!


Et oui... puis ok congénères ! Pas toujours le cas... Ça rend la vie plus facile au quotidien  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## lénou

::

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Personne pour venir "alimenter" ce poste? Mettre un lien facebook??

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

> ptg



Merci

----------


## Monkey

Comment va Lasko ?

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ce qui est fort dommage c'est de n'avoir aucune bénévole sur ce post Je viens d'aller sur leur FB je n'ai pas trouvé Lasko ::

----------


## phacélie

https://www.facebook.com/refugedumor...type=3&theater

----------


## Monkey

Il ressemble vraiment à un labrador chocolat (pour en avoir un dans la famille ^^)

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> https://www.facebook.com/refugedumor...type=3&theater


merci j'avais mal cherché faute de temps

----------


## Monkey

Up  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey

Up pour Lasko

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Des nouvelles de Lasko ?

----------


## lili2000

Up  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Des nouvelles de Lasko ?


Personne du refuge pour répondre ? ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

si le site est à jour , Lasko est toujours au Mordant :: 

Il a 4 ans qui peut lui offrir de belles années "de chien" pas derrière des barreaux????

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Lasko est un croisé Labrador/Braque de couleur chocolat dont l'année de naissance est estimée à 2015.
> Il a été trouvé et jamais réclamé.
> Lasko est un sportif et il est rarement fatigué. Pour le rendre heureux  sa future famille devra prendre du temps pour les sorties quotidiennes  car il en a vraiment besoin.


Il attend depuis 4 ans d'être en liberté de s'éclater avec des maîtres qui lui feraient conna^tre la vie de chien dynamique !!!!

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Je remonte pour Lasko, beau croisé Labrador/Braque chocolat dynamique et plein de vie
> 
> Pièce jointe 410069


Il aimerait tant profiter de la vie Il est encore "jeune"

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Lasko est un croisé Labrador/Braque de couleur chocolat dont l'année de naissance est estimée à 2015.
Il a été trouvé et jamais réclamé.
Lasko est un sportif et il est rarement fatigué. Pour le rendre heureux  sa future famille devra prendre du temps pour les sorties quotidiennes  car il en a vraiment besoin. 
Agréable et intelligent, il comprend vite ce que l'on attend de lui. Il  comprend aussi très vite si il peut profiter de la "faiblesse" de ses  maitres. Il aura besoin d'etre cadré car Lasko aime prendre ses aises et  fera vite comprendre à ses maitres ce qu'il veut et ce qu'il ne veut  pas. 
Lasko s'entend très bien avec tous les autres Chiens mâles et femelles.

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48*

*
Il est encore jeune et peut vous apporter un grand bonheur*

----------


## Monkey

UP
Une famille pour fêter 2020 ?

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il est transparent ce chien  ::

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin donner un bon foyer au beau LASKO ?

----------


## Monkey

UP

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Harry du même refuge vient d'être adopté Pourquoi pas Lasko??

----------


## Monkey

Up pour le beau Lasko, idéal pour les canicrosseurs !!!!!!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Up pour le beau Lasko, idéal pour les canicrosseurs !!!!!!


Qui peut sortir Lasko du refuge Il a tant à vous apporter

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ce refuge a l'ai bien mais Lasko n'est pas mis en avant sur leur facebook et c'est bien dommage

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

malheureusement les refuges sont fermées et je pense que peu de personnes ont la tête à adopter en ce moment :: Lasko et des milliers d'autres sont "confinés" dans les refuges

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Espérons que les adoptions reprennent dans les refuges pour éviter le pire et surtout j'espère que quelqu'un verra enfin ce beau Lasko

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pensez à Lasko ...........Qui peut l'adopter???????????

----------


## Monkey

Merci de remonter son post !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci car il ne seble pas être mis à l'honneur sur le fb du refuge

----------


## Monkey

Un(e) bénévole de FB pourrait-elle/il venir éventuellement s'inscrire sur Rescue pour rendre plus vivant le post de Lasko ? Des nouvelles photos ? Son comportement au fil des mois ? Ses ententes ? Ce qu'il semble aimer, etc... ?

----------


## Monkey

> Un(e) bénévole de FB pourrait-elle/il venir éventuellement s'inscrire sur Rescue pour rendre plus vivant le post de Lasko ? Des nouvelles photos ? Son comportement au fil des mois ? Ses ententes ? Ce qu'il semble aimer, etc... ?


Up

----------


## France34

Oui , des nouvelles et des photos du beau LASKO !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

*             Aucune adoption avant la fin totale du confinement.        * 

         Malgré l'annonce du gouvernement, le refuge ne fera aucune adoption avant la fin totale du confinement.
 L'adoption d'un chien ou d'un chat se fait au coup de cur et pas  derrière un écran, la famille entière doit le choisir et faire sa  rencontre avant son départ. Cela ne se prend pas à la légère, c'est  quelque chose de mûrement réfléchi. Le refuge n'a déjà pas pour habitude  de placer ses protégés à la hâte, il ne faudrait pas que tous les  adoptés du "confinement" finissent à nouveaux dans les refuges quand le  travail & les habitudes seront de retour...
 Merci de votre compréhension et nous ne manquerons pas d'adresser une  caresse de la part de tous les bénévoles à nos protégés qui seront  heureux de les retrouver.


*             Pot Solidaire : Pour venir en aide au refuge        * 

         Pour venir en aide au refuge & ses protégés dans cette période délicate pour tous...

*Le pot Solidaire.fr : Aidez le refuge du Mordant*


*             En raison de la crise sanitaire fermeture temporaire du refuge       * 

         En application de lArrêté du 16 mars 2020 portant diverses mesures  relatives à la lutte contre la propagation du virus covid-19 et en se  conformant aux directives gouvernementales, le refuge du mordant nest  malheureusement plus en mesure de vous accueillir.
 Nous prendrons uniquement en compte les demandes dadoptions déjà programmées et dabandons.
 Pour cela :
  - RDV impératif.
 - Maintenir une distance dun mètre entre vous et le personnel du refuge.
 - Ne pas venir accompagné de vos enfants.
 - Merci de ne pas venir si vous présentez des signes de maladie (toux, fièvre, signes respiratoires)
 Nous resterons donc fermé jusquà nouvel ordre. Notre équipe vous  souhaite de préserver la bonne santé de vos proches et de vous-même. De  grosses caresses à tous vos protégés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## France34

Nous demandions simplement des nouvelles et des photos de LASKO pour qu'on ne l'oublie pas ! Souhaitons que LASKO soit vite et bien adopté dès que ce sera possible !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Malheureusement il est "invisible ce chien" même sur fb

----------


## France34

C'est bien pour ça que nous demandions que quelqu'un mette ici des nouvelles et des photos de LASKO !

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Monkey Doriant a eu la gentillesse de faire une bannière où l'âge de Lasko apparaît ,car malheureusement il n'a plus 3 ans mais 5 ans Pourvu lui qui a encore un bel âge soit tr!s vite adopté Il est temps!!!!

----------


## Monkey

> Monkey Doriant a eu la gentillesse de faire une bannière où l'âge de Lasko apparaît ,car malheureusement il n'a plus 3 ans mais 5 ans Pourvu lui qui a encore un bel âge soit tr!s vite adopté Il est temps!!!!


Oui Mariejolie, j'avais demandé à "loup blanc" de faire la bannière pour Lasko mais il y a de cela, 2 ans... donc en effet il a désormais 5 ans... Je vais lui demander de m'en refaire une à jour  :Smile:  Merci 

Edit : ah oui Doriant a mis à jour ! Autant pour moi, je vais la changer  :Smile:  Merci ^^

Edit 2 : je ne trouve pas le lien de la nouvelle bannière xD

Edit 3 : c'est bon  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Espérons qe Lasko va connaître les joies des vacances avec ses maitres Il attend et rien de rien c'est désespérant

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je rage de ne jamais le voir sur leur facebbok Il ne peut pas y avoir de "coup de coeur" faute de se rendre au refuge Dommage

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je remonte ce post" invisible" ::

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

Up

Des news de Lasko ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une personne qui aurait Facebook pourrait-elle éventuellement envoyer un message en privé sur leur page afin de leur demander, pourquoi pas, de s’inscrire (au moins un bénévole) sur le forum Rescue ? Cela permettrait de rendre plus vivant le post de Lasko, qu'en pensez-vous ?  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

On ne peut pas sauf erreur leur envoyer un MP sur leur facebook
Le mieux serait que vous appeliez le refuge

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Vous avez appelé le refuge Monkey??

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je remonte le post de Lasko que personne ne voit ::

----------


## doriant

ce serait top de réduire le nbre de pages.

 Magnifique loulou, très attachant et dynamique

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

oui ce serait top de réduire le nombre de pages mais malheureusement la bénévole de ce refuge n'y est plus .........
Merci pour ces photos que je n'avais pas vues Doriant

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Mirtille écrivait




> *Je précise que le refuge offre des cours d'éducations pour les Chiens adoptés au refuge.* 
> Le refuge ne laisse pas non plus les Chiens à leur sort, un travail  quotidien est fait tous les jours avec eux quand il y a des soucis. Au  refuge, Lasko est un amour, il ne pose aucun problème avec personne. Si  il est revenu après son adoption c'est parce que les adoptants en  question le laissait faire tout ce qu'il voulait et donc, Lasko en a  profité pour faire sa loi.* Ce n'est pas un Chien difficile*, il a juste  besoin d'adoptant sachant imposer une discipline.


Et aussi



> Lasko est un croisé Labrador/Braque de couleur chocolat dont l'année de naissance est estimée à 2015.
> Il a été trouvé et jamais réclamé.
> Lasko est un sportif et il est rarement fatigué. Pour le rendre heureux   sa future famille devra prendre du temps pour les sorties quotidiennes   car il en a vraiment besoin. 
> Agréable et intelligent, il comprend vite ce que l'on attend de lui. Il   comprend aussi très vite si il peut profiter de la "faiblesse" de ses   maitres. Il aura besoin d'etre cadré car Lasko aime prendre ses aises et   fera vite comprendre à ses maitres ce qu'il veut et ce qu'il ne veut   pas. 
> Lasko s'entend très bien avec tous les autres Chiens mâles et femelles.


*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48*

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Encore un été en refuge ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

si le titre pouvait etre changé LASKO a 5 ans maintenant et aussi si le post pouvait être nettoyé des UP pour diminuer le nombre de pages ce serait bien
Comment faire car la personne à l(origine du post n'est plus sur Rescue?

----------


## France34

Je ne comprends pas que ce beau et gentil LASKO n'ait pas encore trouvé de famille ! Pourtant des personnes remontent souvent son post !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Toujours là Deux lignes basiques pour sa présentation (toujours la même depuis des années) Franchement que ce soit sur le site ou leur facebook Lasko n'est pas mis à l;honneur
C'est triste comme certains loulous sont invisibles

----------


## Monkey

> Vous avez appelé le refuge Monkey??


Bonjour, 

Oui ! 

Lasko a été décrit comme un chien très excité et qui saute, le refuge ne préfère donc pas le placer avec des enfants. Le refuge lui cherche une famille qui vit à la campagne pour que Lasko ait de l'espace.
Avec les congénères Lasko n'a pas d'agressivité mais il est mal codé donc leur fonce dessus pour jouer dans l'excitation, ce qui ne plaît pas à tous les chiens et provoquent parfois des conflits... Donc si des potentiels adoptants sont intéressés et on déjà un autre chien, il faudrait un compagnon de préférence calme et apte à supporter son excès d'enthousiasme. Pour ceux qui ont connu Harry, il était dans le même box que Lasko. Une présentation sera faite au refuge avant lors d'une balade avec Lasko et son potentiel copain. Le refuge préférerait plutôt une copine si Lasko devait vivre avec un congénère mais ne semble pas fermé néanmoins. 
Je n'ai pas réussi à en savoir plus, le monsieur ne semble pas bavard néanmoins gentil au téléphone. Voilà !  :Smile:

----------


## France34

Merci, Monkey , pour le commentaire sur LASKO ! J'espère que ça servira à "aiguiller" les éventuels adoptants ! ::

----------


## doriant

yep, ca serait intelligent qu'ils le precisent pr relancer l'interet pr lui, sachant que sa pauvre publi est comme un mur peint jamais rafraichi. A pa le temps surement, en ttes ces années pas le temps, lui le perd a rien voir venir mais bref. m'inrve.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Moi aussi je suis énervée car ce chien du fait de sa réputation végète dans cette spa qui apparemment ne fait rien pour le sociabiliser ne le présente même pas sur leur facebook !!!!! Une ligne pour le présenter sur le site qui n'a pas changé depuis des années alors que pour d'autres il y a une véritable présentation, des vidéos Voilà un chien qui devrait être transféré

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## France34

HARRY, le copain de LASKO , a été adopté , il y a quelque temps et j'espère qu'il aura bientôt la même chance , avec les renseignements qu'a pu "glaner" Monkey ! ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

J'ose espérer car les chiens "catalogués" d'office ont beaucoup moins de chance Il faudrait une famille patiente qui vienne le voir plusieurs fois et aussi de la sociabilisation Car le fait d'être "excité" peut se corriger

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je ne téléphone pas au refuge comme j'avais envisagé car je pense que tout a été dit à Monkey pour une adoption réfléchie

c'est démoralisant de ne rien pouvoir faire pour Lasko

----------


## domi

J'ai le même en noir.. ce sont des chiens très toniques, mais une fois dépensés, ils sont calmes en maison et très à l'écoute ; le mien a 14 ans et 7 mois c'est un vrai jeunot toujours partant pour les balades ; c'est normal qu'enfermés ce type de chiens soient "excités" ;

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

sur leur site depuis des années la même photo, le même texte



> Lasko est un bon chien, vif et joueur.



C'est démoralisant car il n'est jamais sur facebook jamais mis à l'avant   :: 


Il faut espérer une adoption "coup de coeur" malgrè les dires du refuge Quelqu'un qui osera lui donner sa chance.......

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Personne dans le département 54 peut aller le voir prendre de nouvelles photos, questionner à nouveau le refuge????
Déjà presque 3 ans sur Rescue et rien de rien

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Encore une mauvaise nouvelle ces restrictions pour le beau Lasko
Qui habite la région et peut le sauver Ce n'est pas en refuge qu'il va apprendre les règles de la vie

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## Monkey

Une famille en maison, sans autres animaux (en sachant que Lasko est tolérant avec ses congénères, c'est simplement qu'il peut être dynamique avec les congénères ce qui ne plaît pas à tous les chiens), des  gens disponibles qui veulent un chien pour de belles balades quotidienne  ?! Et faire un sauvetage en même temps ? Il est arrivé tout jeune... et  il n'a que 5 ans et demi... dont 3 ans de refuge...
Les chiens de chasse n'ont pas la côte mais Lasko a quand même une belle bouille non ?! Un beau toutou tout chocolat ça tente aucun couple qui cherche un chien à adopter ?  :: 
Up !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui merci Monkey mais aussi que le refuge du Mordant publie pour lui dans ce sens  mais rien de rien

----------


## Monkey

> Oui merci Monkey mais aussi que le refuge du Mordant publie pour lui dans ce sens  mais rien de rien


Limite il faudrait une asso qui puisse le prendre avec FA ?

----------


## Monkey

> Limite il faudrait une asso qui puisse le prendre avec FA ?


Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

un mois toujours personne pour venir voir Lasko sur ce post C'est si triste

----------


## Monkey

Et oui...
Aucune asso ne serait partante pour le couvrir et on lui cherche une FA en attendant ? Histoire qui sorte du refuge au moins... Les personnes ont des réticences parfois à adopter des chiens qui séjournent longtemps en refuge.. Le fait qu'il soit en famille pourrait être un plus même si c'est un accueil provisoire ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

3 ans que Lasko est sur Rescue et sur le refuge du Mordant toujours la même photo et le même texte" Lasko est un bon chien, vif et joueur"

Quant à Facebook rien de nouveau ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

vraiment personne ne vient sur ce post c'est désespérant

----------


## Monkey

Si une association (sérieuse, en éducation positive, connaissance lecture des chiens, codes canins, bienveillance) est d'accord pour couvrir Lasko, j'ai peut-être une piste de FA...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Avez-vous des bonnes références ? Contacts ?  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ce serait super mais le refuge serait-il d'accord?

----------


## Monkey

C'est tout la question..
Mais si c'est l'asso qu'on trouve et qui appelle pour expliquer peut-être que... Pr le bien-être de leur pensionnaire... En box depuis plus de 3 ans... Après tt si les frais sont remboursés et la FA adaptée... Et couvert sous asso c'est un plus quand cette dernière est top  :Smile:  mais avant de se lancer dans ça vaut mieux trouver l'asso avant je pense... Ça fait plus concret pr argumenter nn ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Ça fait plus concret pr argumenter nn ?


 C'est sûr

----------


## Monkey

Donc si des personnes ici ont des bons contacts ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

PUNAISE SERA T-IL UN JOUR ADOPTE CE PAUVRE LASKO ::

----------


## Monkey

De mon côté, je ne connais pas les assos et personne ne semble avoir des contacts non plus donc... C'est que ça doit être son chemin de vie d'être là-bas.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

UP

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

personne du refu cette région et maintenant et pour un mis refuge fermége ici Aucun habitant de cette région et maintenant le refuge est fermé pour un mois à cause des restrictions sanitaires
et sa photo sur le site qui ne change pas depuis des années, une ligne pour le caractériser C'est vraiment trop triste

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Lasko est un bon chien, vif et joueur


 même photo, même texte depuis des années Aucune mise en avant sur le site C'est désespérant







Comment un chien est INVISIBLE En fait il ne peut être vu que par les personnes qui se déplacent au refuge

Si un transfert dans un autre refuge était possible ce serait lui offrir une chance d'être adopté

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

MAI sera t-il le mois du bonheur, celui ou Lasko franchira les portes du refuge??????????

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

*Refuge du Mordant*
*Route de Villey-Saint-Étienne*
*54200 Villey-Saint-Étienne**(entre Toul et Villey-Saint-Étienne)* 
*03 83 43 01 48**Horaires d'ouverture : * 
*mercredi au vendredi de 13h30 à 17h30*
*lundi, mardi & samedi sur rdv uniquement
*

pas faciles non plus les horaires er fermé le dimanche

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Toujours sur le site ce jour

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je ne sais pas si Lasko aura sa chance grâce à Rescue Toujours personne sur son post C'est désespérant

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

J'en veux un peu à ce refuge de ne pas diffuser sur Facebook sur lui car comment est-il vu???????????Il va passer je le sens des années au refuge  ::  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Et les jours filent sans bonne nouvelle Toujours le même texte depuis des années Et rien, alors qu'il a des années de refuge pour le mettre à l'avant, en sos! Désespérant :: *Lasko croisé braque né en octobre 2015* 


mâleLasko est un bon chien, vif et joueur.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Encore des jours et des jours sans que Lasko vive en famille J'arrive à me demander si cela arrivera un jour ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE



----------


## Alantka

Il faudrait peut-être un peu épurer le sujet de Lasko, les 18 pages sur son post pourraient décourager un peu les potentiels lecteurs ? Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qu'un si beau et gentil chien, sociable de surcroît, fait encore au refuge  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Entièrement d'accord il faudrait épurer ce post mais n'est ce pas à la personne qui a crée le post de le décider??et celle-ci n'est plus sur Rescue Si un modérateur peut le faire ce serait cool

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est pourtant magnifique ce beau LASKO

----------


## Alantka

> Entièrement d'accord il faudrait épurer ce post mais n'est ce pas à la personne qui a crée le post de le décider??et celle-ci n'est plus sur Rescue Si un modérateur peut le faire ce serait cool


Je vais contacter un membre de l'équipe de modération pour leur demander s'il serait possible d'archiver ce post (vu que l'auteur ne passe plus sur RESCUE et que le post n'a pas été actualisé depuis 2 ans+) afin de lui en créer un nouveau tout neuf que je pourrais mettre à jour régulièrement si cela est possible, ce qui avait déjà été fait notamment pour Rafiki  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci beaucoup Alantka pour LASKO

----------


## Alantka

J'ai eu une réponse, il faut d'abord que je demande l'autorisation du refuge de diffuser pour Lasko. Je leur ai envoyé un MP sur leur page Facebook  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> J'ai eu une réponse, il faut d'abord que je demande l'autorisation du refuge de diffuser pour Lasko. Je leur ai envoyé un MP sur leur page Facebook


Alors c'est cuit je crois car il me semble que ce refuge ne veut pas Je peux me tromper de refuge mais vu qu'il n'y a en plus aucune bénévole ici

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pourquoi le post est-il mis dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire??????

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Lasko ?

D'autant qu'il est toujours à l'adoption sur le site...
https://refugedumordant.fr/v3/index....obre-2015.html

https://www.facebook.com/refugedumor...00323906719160

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Pourquoi le post est-il mis dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire??????


Si quelqu'un peut répondre merci

----------


## Alantka

> J'ai eu une réponse, il faut d'abord que je demande l'autorisation du refuge de diffuser pour Lasko. Je leur ai envoyé un MP sur leur page Facebook


Je n'ai jamais reçu de réponse  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Si quelqu'un peut répondre merci


Aucune réponse Ce pauvre chien depuis 4 ans "n'existe" pas sur Rescue, et au Mordant s'il existe ce n'est que pour les bénévoles car rien pour donner envie de l'adopter sur FB et le site
Voilà comment un chien peut aussi "être abandonné" c'est désespérant

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

si Lasko est toujours au refuge car statu quo il a du profiter d'une bonne gamelle de Noel C'est malheureusement le seul bonheur de cet énième Noel au refuge

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est super beau ce LASKO...il est vrai que nous aimerions avoir de ses nouvelles

----------


## Vegane7

LASKO a-t-il un post FB ?
Si oui, merci de donner le lien !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

lasko va avoir È ans Toujours la même photo et une ligne de texte et rien sur Facebook  ::

----------


## loup-blanc

Toujours à l'adoption ?

----------


## Panda75

> J'en veux un peu à ce refuge de ne pas diffuser sur Facebook sur lui car comment est-il vu???????????Il va passer je le sens des années au refuge


Il est désormais en "sortis d'affaire", quelqu'un aurait plus de précisions (sur fb peut-être ?) ?

----------


## Panda75

Son post :
https://www.facebook.com/refugedumor...0323906719160/



Toujours proposé à l'adoption sur le site du refuge : https://refugedumordant.fr/v3/index....obre-2015.html

----------


## loup-blanc

J'ai presque envie de le sortir de là pour le remettre dans un refuge où il sera aimé !

----------


## Panda75

Complètement d'accord avec vous... Je veux bien vous suivre sur l'idée ! Et trouver un (bon) refuge ou fa pour une asso !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et peut-être que certains qui le suivent pourrait monter un parrainage ? C'est presque la vedette de Rescue depuis le temps qu'il est là...

----------


## loup-blanc

> Complètement d'accord avec vous... Je veux bien vous suivre sur l'idée ! Et trouver un (bon) refuge ou fa pour une asso !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et peut-être que certains qui le suivent pourrait monter un parrainage ? C'est presque la vedette de Rescue depuis le temps qu'il est là...


J'ai écrit à la SPA de Genève et à "We trust in dogs". En attente de réponse.

Bonne journée à vous !

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci Loup Blanc mais en 2018 Mirtille, bénévole au refuge écrivait



> Le refuge refuse les FA et ne le laissera pas partir sous asso.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Loup Blanc mais en 2019 Mirtille, bénévole au refuge écrivait


en 2019
Lasko est un croisé Labrador/Braque de couleur chocolat dont l'année de naissance est estimée à 2015.
Il a été trouvé et jamais réclamé.
Lasko est un sportif et il est rarement fatigué. Pour le rendre heureux sa future famille devra prendre du temps pour les sorties quotidiennes car il en a vraiment besoin. 
Agréable et intelligent, il comprend vite ce que l'on attend de lui. Il comprend aussi très vite si il peut profiter de la "faiblesse" de ses maitres. Il aura besoin d'etre cadré car Lasko aime prendre ses aises et fera vite comprendre à ses maitres ce qu'il veut et ce qu'il ne veut pas. 
Lasko s'entend très bien avec tous les autres Chiens mâles et femelles.

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48


Il est encore jeune et peut vous apporter un grand bonheur*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ET EN 2020 Monkey avait appelé



> Lasko a été décrit comme un chien très excité et qui saute, le refuge ne préfère donc pas le placer avec des enfants. Le refuge lui cherche une famille qui vit à la campagne pour que Lasko ait de l'espace.
> Avec les congénères Lasko n'a pas d'agressivité mais il est mal codé donc leur fonce dessus pour jouer dans l'excitation, ce qui ne plaît pas à tous les chiens et provoquent parfois des conflits... Donc si des potentiels adoptants sont intéressés et on déjà un autre chien, il faudrait un compagnon de préférence calme et apte à supporter son excès d'enthousiasme. Pour ceux qui ont connu Harry, il était dans le même box que Lasko. Une présentation sera faite au refuge avant lors d'une balade avec Lasko et son potentiel copain. Le refuge préférerait plutôt une copine si Lasko devait vivre avec un congénère mais ne semble pas fermé néanmoins. 
> Je n'ai pas réussi à en savoir plus, le monsieur ne semble pas bavard néanmoins gentil au téléphone. Voilà !



Alors Loup Blanc peut être appeler le refuge pour savoir le caractère exact de Lasko, pourquoi il n'est pas adopté et surtout jamais "mis en avant"

----------


## Panda75

A rester enfermer durant des années, son "excitation" n'est pas étonnante...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

quand on lit son post il y a tout et son contraire Et ce qui m'interpelle c'est que ce refuge donne des cours d'éducation aux chiens adoptés chez eux et il n'arrive pas à corriger ce problème d'excitation??

----------


## Panda75

Ça fait longtemps qu'il est en refuge, le stress peut aussi être l'élément déclencheur ou une éducation trop coercitive notamment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il lui faudrait de la mastication (bois de cerf, kong,...) quotidienne, de l'activité mentale, locomotrice régulière, pas tjs facile en refuge lambda. In dog we trust est un excellent refuge qui apporte tout ça.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Rien de nouveau Toujours invisible partout Je me mets à rêver qu'il soit transféré dans un refuge qui le partagera partout, le mettra à l'avant
Tous les chiens sont adoptables

----------


## aurore27

je continue de ptg pour Lasko

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est quand même bizarre que personne ne s'intéresse à ce beau toutou ???

----------


## Panda75

Les chiens type braque n'étaient pas à la mode il y a quelques années et maintenant il n'a plus 3 ans... ou les gens ont peur du fait qu'il n'ai jamais trouvé preneur je pense :/ Je partage votre avis Gadynette sur le fait que c'est étrange de ne pas le mettre plus en avant que ça...

----------


## Alantka

C'est si triste ces histoires de "chien à la mode/pas à la mode", les gens se battraient pour un corgi, un shiba ou un berger australien alors qu'il y a tant de louloups différents mais aussi touchants les uns que les autres qui attendent en refuge. Lasko est un superbe chien aussi bien à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur. Vivement qu'il puisse trouver son foyer.

----------


## Panda75

> C'est si triste ces histoires de "chien à la mode/pas à la mode", les gens se battraient pour un corgi, un shiba ou un berger australien alors qu'il y a tant de louloups différents mais aussi touchants les uns que les autres qui attendent en refuge. Lasko est un superbe chien aussi bien à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur. Vivement qu'il puisse trouver son foyer.


Exactement... Et il faudrait qu'ils soient tous ok chats même si le foyer n'a pas de chats, ok enfants, ok chiens sans avoir le droit à des affinités (alors que nous sommes nous-même incapables de s'aimer tous entre humains), qu'ils ne tirent pas en laisse (bien trop courtes pour s'exprimer pleinement) et qu'ils aient un rappel à toute épreuve... Le pire c'est qu'il y en a des loulous comme ça en refuge mais ils n'ont pas le physique adéquat... Évidemment comme se sont des "sauvetages", il faudrait en plus les donner... Comme-ci ils avaient une valeur marchande selon leurs critères, passifs, physiques... Le beurre, l'argent du beurre et... la crémière.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

OUI tout est dit Triste vie pour ce pauvre Lasko

----------


## Panda75

Toujours en attente d'une famille

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Rien de nouveau pour lui ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je suis vraiment triste et parfois je me dis que certains refuges ne font pas tout pour que les anciens du refuge soient adoptés

Le refuge du Mordant a un nouveau site beaucoup plus agréable que l'ancien

On voit de suite "les nouveaux pensionnaires"

Lasko est en quatrième page avec la même photo et la même ligne de commentaire depuis 2017!!!!!!! invisible comme toutes ces années

Qu'a t-il fait ce pauvre Lasko pour ne jamais être mis à l'honneur??  ::

----------


## Vegane7

FB de LASKO à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...26032464092113

----------


## Panda75

Je confirme Lasko toujours au refuge (j'ai demandé confirmation il y a 2 semaines). 
Il n'a aucun problème de comportement. 
Décrit comme parfois excité pour aller se balader et dans sa bulle une fois en balade (rien d'étonnant), ça doit être un super chien pour ne pas développer aucun trouble alors qu'il est enfermé depuis 3 ans. La personne qui l'adoptera sera très chanceuse...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si une association veut bien l'adopter et trouver une chouette FA (investie en éducation bienveillante), je veux bien me proposer pour participer aux frais d'adoption ou offrir soin (ostéo, ...) ou des jouets (bois de cerf, kong, ...) si besoin.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci beaucoup Panda Au vu de ce que vous écrivez je ne comprends pas qu'il ne le partage JAMAIS sur Facebook  J'espère vraiment pour lui ::

----------


## Panda75

Il fait sûrement partit des "mascottes"... S'il n'est pas pénible à vivre ça ne gêne pas plus que ça le personnel...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

UP



> Qu'a t-il fait ce pauvre Lasko pour ne jamais être mis à l'honneur??

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

CHIENS
*LASKO*Croisé braque né en 2015
Compatibilité :
 Chiens
 Maison
 Enfants

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

une année se termine et une année se profile pour Lasko, identique aux autres INVISIBLE JAMAIS MIS A L'AVANT PAR LE REFUGE
c'est triste à mourir

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quand aurais je le plaisir de voir qu'il est adopte :: 

le refuge a un nouveau site et bien toujours la même photo et le même texte et toujours en dernière page

Après il ne faut pas me faire croire que ce refuge fait tout ce qui est possible pour  faire adopter LASKO

Quant à Facebook, toujours rien C'est lamentable 

Ce chien dans un autre refuge serait peut être déjà adopté

----------


## Alantka

Sur le site du refuge, Lasko est décrit comme "un bon chien, vif & joueur" mais incompatible avec les chiens et les enfants, ce qui contredit l'annonce d'origine...  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ah ils ont changé le texte mais pas la photo et il n'en parle jamais sur leur Facebook alors que ce chien a des années de refuge!!!!!

----------


## Alantka

Quelques photos supplémentaires, il n'y en a vraiment pas beaucoup de lui  :: 







- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Vous les avez vues où ces photos car je ne les vois pas sur leur site Peut être sur Facebook? En tout cas merci

----------


## Alantka

Sur Facebook, une bénévole a posté ces photos dans les commentaires d'une publication.

----------

